# Programar una Reunion mediante Excel-VBA y Outlook



## yeye (Aug 1, 2002)

Necesito su colaboracion para Programar una reunion(convocatoria de Reunion) de una lista de personas que tengo en excel y reflejarla en Outlook


----------



## t4373125 (Aug 1, 2002)

Has probado de utilizar la opción de "Importar" desde Outlook?


----------



## yeye (Aug 2, 2002)

En realidad necesito crear la COnvocatorio a reunion, en estos momentos tengo la creacion de una cita, con el siguiente codigo

    Dim olApp As Outlook.Application
    Dim objapp As Outlook.AppointmentItem
    Set olApp = New Outlook.Application
    Set objapp = olApp.CreateItem(olAppointmentItem)

    With objapp
        .Subject = LAgenSubj '"Visita"
        .Body = LAgenBody '"Programacion"
        .BusyStatus = LAgenTTiempo ' olBusy olOutOfOffice
        .Start = LAgenStart 
        .Duration = LAgendur '30
        .ReminderSet = False
        If LAgenAlarm <> "" Then
            .ReminderMinutesBeforeStart = LAgenAlarm
            .ReminderSet = True
        End If
        '.Display (True)
        .Save
    End With

    Set objapp = Nothing
    Set olApp = Nothing

Entonces necesito crear una Convocatoria ?

GRacias por su colaboracion!!!


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Aug 12, 2002)

Este código lo encontré en la Ayuda de Outlook.


```
Set myItem = myOlApp.CreateItem(olAppointmentItem)
myItem.MeetingStatus = olMeeting
myItem.Subject = "Strategy Meeting"
myItem.Location = "Conference Room B"
myItem.Start = #9/24/97 1:30:00 PM#
myItem.Duration = 90
Set myRequiredAttendee = myItem.Recipients.Add("Nate _
    Sun")
myRequiredAttendee.Type = olRequired
Set myOptionalAttendee = myItem.Recipients.Add("Kevin _
    Kennedy")
myOptionalAttendee.Type = olOptional
Set myResourceAttendee = _
    myItem.Recipients.Add("Conference Room B")
myResourceAttendee.Type = olResource
myItem.Send
```


----------

